# Hardscape only



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

I go low tech no co2, no micros and macros, no excel, no headache. Not even plants, maybe next year.... maybe. Few pics from the new project


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Aquascaping for an algae planted tank?! 

They will be there before long - food for the fish is food for the algae if plants don't get them first.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

essabee said:


> Aquascaping for an algae planted tank?!
> 
> They will be there before long - food for the fish is food for the algae if plants don't get them first.


I have a choice but no problem:wink2:


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I actually REALLY like that hardscape! I saw you added neons? Wouldn't have been my choice, I would have just found captive raised cardinals to get that sharper color contrast. Good job though!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Tihsho said:


> I actually REALLY like that hardscape! I saw you added neons? Wouldn't have been my choice, I would have just found captive raised cardinals to get that sharper color contrast. Good job though!


Thank you,it is still in progress. Love my neons for right now,cardinals maybe in the future.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Where are the neons, I don't even see water. There is water right :grin2:


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Where are the neons, I don't even see water. There is water right :grin2:


Let me check real quick,yep there is water:grin2:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Powerclown said:


> I have a choice but no problem:wink2:


OH yeah there they are :nerd:

Actually scapes like this could work, but you only use the lights when viewing the tank. When you walk away or aren't home you turn them off. This will keep algae at bay.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> OH yeah there they are :nerd:
> 
> Actually scapes like this could work, but you only use the lights when viewing the tank. When you walk away or aren't home you turn them off. This will keep algae at bay.


Yes that is true,fish don't care about light,plants do. Lights are on low setting,no full spectrum anymore.


----------



## TheDoofWarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

That's totes cool. Modern as [email protected]#$.


----------



## kentoncloud2 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Cool!*

Maybe to prevent algae is you could try to tie some floaters/moss on the tip of those branches. It would be cooler! :grin2:


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

I really like this scape of yours. Jealous of all your wood


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

milbran220 said:


> I really like this scape of yours. Jealous of all your wood


Thanks a lot...


----------



## bmckinney0727 (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## madadi (Sep 2, 2015)

I know you said low tech but what is your filter? flow rate, uv filtration at least?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

[I[/I]


bmckinney0727 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


thank you....

Bump:


bmckinney0727 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thanx..


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

Looks really cool. I fancy some ferns/mosss at the edge when I look at it. LOL!!! That might look like a Bonsai tree in the water.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

madadi said:


> I know you said low tech but what is your filter? flow rate, uv filtration at least?


Eheim 2213 flow rate 116 gph,tank is 17 gallon,no uv never used one


----------



## meheytavel (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi. Interesting scape. I do prefer some green, but to each his own. You should think of adding GAC to the filter to avoid algae. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

meheytavel said:


> Hi. Interesting scape. I do prefer some green, but to each his own. You should think of adding GAC to the filter to avoid algae.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thank you,GAC(granulated active carbon) does not prevent algae bloom:wink2:


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

You've got something going there, that's for sure. I too really like your setup so far. It will be interesting to see how long you can hold out til getting some plants, lol. I can see the wood turning into a tree/bush of some sort with a compliment of plants around it making the rocks pop. Nice an clean beginning though.


----------



## mredman (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice setup with crystal clear water...

What is the pH of the tank?

Mike


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, ph is 6.8 ( API test kit )


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

flight50 said:


> You've got something going there, that's for sure. I too really like your setup so far. It will be interesting to see how long you can hold out til getting some plants, lol. I can see the wood turning into a tree/bush of some sort with a compliment of plants around it making the rocks pop. Nice an clean beginning though.


Thanks flight,for right now I like it the way it is.


----------

